# Solved: Internet Connection Sharing option not available



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, so forgive me if this is in the wrong place. I recently reformatted my Toshiba Satellite A100 Laptop with the Windows XP cd, I reinstalled all the drivers (or what I think is all of them), and everything is working how its supposed to, except for one thing. In my network connection properties, under the advanced tab, before I reformatted my computer I had an option to share my internet connection. However, after the reformat, the option is not available to me. At first I was told to download service pack 2, however I had already downloaded service pack 3,thus it would not allow me to install service pack 2 on top of it. Is that my problem? If anyone has any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## AZenTech (Nov 6, 2008)

You need a minimum of two (ENABLED) network adapters for this to become available. When you say that the option is no longer there, do you mean that it is greyed out, or that it doesn't even show up on the advanced tab anymore?


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't even show up, I don't see the box to click it.


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

The devices listed under Device Manager:
-Batteries
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery
-Computer
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
-Disk drives
HTS541080G9SA00
-Display Adapters
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML express chipset family
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML express chipset family
-DVD CD ROM drives
Mat****a dvdram UJ 841S
-IDE ATA/ ATAPI controllers 
Intel (R) 82801FBM ultra ATA storage controllers-2653
Primary IDE Channel
-IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers 
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
-Keyboards
Standard 101/102 key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
-Mice and other pointing devices
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
-Modems
Toshiba Software Modem
-Monitors
Default Monitor
Default Monitor
Default Monitor
Generic Television
Generic Television
Plug and Play Monitor
Plug and Play Monitor
Network adapters
1394 net adapter
Intel (R) Pro/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Other Devices
Ethernet Controller (this has a yellow triangle with an exclaimation mark next to it)
PCMCIA adapters
Generic CardBus Controller
Processors
Intel (R) Pentium (R) M processor 1.73GHz
Sound, video and game controllers
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Realtek High Definition Audio
Video Codecs
System Devices
ACPI Fan
ACPI fixed feature Button
ACPI Lid
ACPI Power Button
ACPI Thermal zone
ACPI Thermal zone
ACPI Thermal zone
ACPI Thermal zone
Direct Memory access controller
Generic Bus
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Bridge-2448
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express root port- 2660
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express root port-2662
Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller- 2641
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Microcode Update Device
Microsoft ACPI- Compliant Embedded Controller
Microsoft ACPI- Compliant System
Microsoft Composite Battery
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for high definition Audio
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM controller- 2590
Motherboard Resources
Motherboard Resources
Numeric Data processor
PCI Bus
Plug and play software device enumerator
Programmable interrupt controller
System CMOS/ real time clock
sytem timer
Terminal Server Device Redirector
Universal Serial Bus Controllers
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller- 2658
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller- 2659
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller- 265A
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller- 265B
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Enhanced Host Controller- 265C
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

The only one with an exclaimation point, X, or question mark next to it is 
Other Devices
Ethernet Controller


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rams>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ramsey
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.bellcanada

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-76-02-83
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 06, 2008 10:32:32
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 07, 2008 10:32:32 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Rams>


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

Another thing that my help

under my network Connections, i have 2 connections displayed there.

Wireless Network Connection(the intel one), this is the one i connect to the internet with, and the one in which no option to share a connection is available

1394 Connection- I don't know what this is, I never use it, howeever, under the advanced tab, the option to share it's connectivity IS there.


----------



## AZenTech (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I think we've got your answer. The ethernet controller probably doesn't have the right device driver (software to make it run properly). Double click on it in the Device Manager and go to the Driver tab. From there you can try to update the driver automatically (assuming you have a connection to the internet via wireless). If that doesn't work, see if you can find the support discs that came with your computer. They will most likely have the drivers that you need. If that doesn't fly, then go to the manufacturer's web site to download the newest drivers (probably the best idea in any case).

Once you have the drivers, you should be able to install them and your ethernet controller will work properly. When it's working and enabled, you will have the option to share your internet (Internet Connection Sharing or ICS).

Having said that, if you are connecting to the internet via wireless, the only thing you'll be able to share will be your wired ethernet connection. Hope that helps... 

In case you actually were wondering, the 1394 connection just shows that your computer has firewire capabilities. Don't confuse it with any kind of normally used network connection even though it shows up there.


----------



## rjhamam (Nov 6, 2008)

Everything is working perfectly now. Thanks for all your help, you sir, are a god amongst men.


----------

